# Essential stuff for your cruiser bag.



## RodneyFarva

I know there are always new guys/gals getting on the job, the 81st first just graduated and be it part time or full you should have a well stocked cruiser bag. You know the basic, extra forms, pens, light, gloves, and so on. but there a number of things you should have in your bag that you wouldn't never think you may need. So I'm asking all the MassCops member to start listing off all the obscure things the may keep in their bag that may come into use someday.

I'll start it
cheap throw away pen
extra cash
Advil
Vicks vapor rub

and...

*leave out a drop... well you know.


----------



## pahapoika

red bull and power bars when things go late ?


----------



## Johnny Law

Hush is going to pop a rod now, but another flashlight as a backup to the first flash. Also a wand to put on the end for directing traffic. 

A **insert your fave coffee or sandwich place here ** gift card. Handy when you don't have cash or don't want to stop and get cash. Keep that bitch hidden in your gear bag. 

Screwdriver/adjustable wrench/Leatherman for seizing plates off offenders vehicles. 

Pat frisk gloves all the time, winter gloves for, well cold days. 

I keep a few extra rounds of duty ammo, both pistol and rifle in my bag

Whatever your phone is, an extra charger cable for duty use. 

Pack of gum, I chew a whole lot. 

Haven't needed it in a while since we went to CrashZone, but an accident template. 

Extra cuff key. 

CAT and Chitogauze in a vacuum sealed bag

A Spyderco knife as a back up to my last ditch boot knife. 

Redundancy is the key to a few of my suggestions


----------



## Goose

Extra cuff keys...plural. Extra flashlight/weaponlight batteries. MRE for those shifts you get stuck on a post for hours on end when you were headed to dinner or can't get relieved. A quart bottle of water for the same reason. Spare pair of boot laces. Inclement weather gear and an extra pair of socks (wool, depending on the season). Sunblock and possibly bug spray. A mourning band - you just never know.

I made a cop's day that I didn't even know when an officer on his department was killed and he left his at home. He still remembered the gesture a year later.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## TacEntry

Rhodesian rig with some loaded rifle and pistol mags.

Chemical pro-mask

Small telescoping search mirror


----------



## militia_man

Ditto for having some food to sustain you. You never know when you are not going to be able to get food. I keep a one pound bag of almonds and some low sugar protein bars in my patrol bag and I always have plenty of water with me. Other things: A container of hand wipes for when you touch something or someone nasty when you didn't have a chance to put disposable gloves on, handcuff zip ties and plastic grocery bags to use as a trash bag, especially if you're in the car for a double shift. Those food containers, empty water bottles and empty coffee cups accumulate fast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## officerbob

100ft measuring tape. It's funny how many times this came in handy.


----------



## Hush

Gee, don't you need TWO bags? One for your PC, helmet, spare mags, ammo, lights, batteries, smoke grenades, respirator, blowout kit, door wedges, flex cuffs, inspection mirror, chemlights, etc....and the other for the snivel gear?


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Extra mags for pistol-still no patrol rifles here $%%#*@&$!!!!!
Flashlight, flexcuffs, ASP, cuff key, bike lock, spare tubes, pump, gatorade/water, trail mix, hand sanitizer, yellow safety glasses for night riding, extra sunglasses, notebook, batteries, and of course, pens, citations, civil & MV, tags, FIO's, and plastic shopping bag to place over the seat when it's raining. Had to get a saddlebag to compliment bike bag, but worth it.


----------



## DNorth

Ditto on the Vicks Vapo-Rub...but not always for colds. A little dab'll do ya under the nose when you are answering an "unattended" call during the summer months...speaking from experience!

In addition to just hand wipes...butt wipes, the Infantryman's prize possession! Good for almost anything, like washing off after you've taken a fall into a smelly swamp while in foot pursuit on a dark rainy night...again, speaking from experience! Also can be used to clean up partners who need it, whether they be human or K9.

Hmm...

A hank of 550 cord, good for all sorts of purposes, from shoelaces, to emergency belt keepers, to temporary securing/replacement of the lock that the FD had to cut off the gate when there was a medical at the local outlaw fishing spot. Yup, experience speaking again 

A spare pair of sunglasses. If not already mentioned.

Eye drops and tissues for allergy season.

Phone numbers to all of the cab companies that serve your area. And knowing the bus schedule can't hurt either.


----------



## DeltaTango27

Can't believe no one carries a pack of wet wipes in their bag, you never know when you have to run in somewhere and take a dump. Hell they are handy just to have when you drop one at the station!


----------



## militia_man

DeltaTango27 said:


> Can't believe no one carries a pack of wet wipes in their bag, you never know when you have to run in somewhere and take a dump. Hell they are handy just to have when you drop one at the station!


I already mentioned those. I keep a whole container of them with me. Apparently not enough of my coworkers also do this, because I'm usually getting hit up for some.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gargoyle

In addition to the above items, I include a cheap digital camera, or worst case, disposable camera. (Taking pictures with phone is nice, but opens all of phone's contents to defense team.) Also, lumber crayon is perfect for making semi-permanent marks on pavement, utility poles, houses, whatever. Finally, I keep about $4 in quarters for vending machine for use during extended times at emergency room.


----------



## Crazy Otto

Any cop worth his salt has a roll of TP in the trunk of his/her cruiser. Don't leave home without it.
Everything else is optional.


----------



## RodneyFarva

gargoyle said:


> In addition to the above items, I include a cheap digital camera, or worst case, disposable camera. *(Taking pictures with phone is nice, but opens all of phone's contents to defense team.)* Also, lumber crayon is perfect for making semi-permanent marks on pavement, utility poles, houses, whatever. Finally, I keep about $4 in quarters for vending machine for use during extended times at emergency room.


Great continuity and custody of evidence point!

...that and you wouldn't want to have to show a judge and jury of twelve a pic of the massive dump you just laid in the porcelain bowl that you saved to text your buddies because you thought it looked like a letter, and you named the file "CODE BROWN.JPG"


----------



## BxDetSgt

Tyvex suit, zip ties, large contractor sized garbage bags, throw away cell phone (powered down), collapsable trenching tool, bottle of chloroform, large gauze pads, red rubber ball with straps, bag of lye.....oh sh!t wrong forum...delete..delete..delete


----------



## TripleSeven

I still carry caffeine pills, bug spray, and Cliff Bars as a habit from my days in VT. Can remember a few times being stuck in the middle of nowhere at a crime scene or on perimeter several hours past the end of my tour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Outdoor Forums


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Don't forget to keep a few of those empty water bottles-what goes in, goes out- so you don't have to water Mrs Murphy's lawn. #truckerbomb!


----------



## militia_man

Mr Scribbles said:


> Don't forget to keep a few of those empty water bottles-what goes in, goes out- so you don't have to water Mrs Murphy's lawn. #truckerbomb!


They also make good sharps containers for when those oh so considerate heroin addicts leave their needles laying around playgrounds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallcapecop22

I always have some spray on sun screen in case I wind up having to direct traffic for an accident investigation and I know it will be awhile standing out there and Lysol disinfectant wipes to wipe down stuff in the cruiser I.e. Steering wheel, shifter, mic and laptop keyboard......the wipe is usually black after the steering wheel alone...


----------



## Rock

Most of the stuff above is good (especially water, a snack and hand sanitizer) but another is a clip board. Obvious use but also perfect as a dinner/lunch/ breakfast tray. We've all had those days when it's all three meals in the sled. I hate eating in public.


----------



## felony

Hand sanitizer
latex gloves
spit mask
extra cuffs
extra mags
shot gun shells
metal clipboard with witness statements
citation books
NIK/NARCO tests
digital camera
charger for cell phone/flash light
traffic vest
food/water
Lysol wipes/spray


----------



## RodneyFarva

...when the asshole in the back yaks all over the cage.


----------



## LGriffin

Good gawd, either you're scared to death out there or you need to see a doctor. How any times a day are you people crapping???
In addition to wet wipes, a small bottle of alcohol and a small bottle of peroxide (use on fresh cuts).
Aside from the usual, nuts and seeds stabilize blood sugar on shifts where there is no time for a meal. Bars get nasty but nuts and seeds are good hot or cold. All that fiber and i've never had to crap in the treeline...go figure.
Cigar tubes for disposing of needles which aren't evidence.
Aleve


----------



## LGriffin

RodneyFarva said:


> ...when the asshole in the back yaks all over the cage.


Sounds like a job for a prisoner blanket


----------



## RodneyFarva

LGriffin said:


> Good gawd, either you're scared to death out there or you need to see a doctor. How any times a day are you people crapping???
> In addition to wet wipes, a small bottle of alcohol and a small bottle of peroxide (use on fresh cuts).
> Aside from the usual, nuts and seeds stabilize blood sugar on shifts where there is no time for a meal. Bars get nasty but nuts and seeds are good hot or cold. All that fiber and *i've never had to crap in the treeline*...go figure.
> Cigar tubes for disposing of needles which aren't evidence.
> Aleve


you would have to pull the stick out first


----------



## Kilvinsky

My crossword puzzles or a good book plus my old foam cervical collar for nights that are dead. Plus of course Purel, hand lotion, maps, extra paper for note taking, extra pen and plenty of lights. Two extra flashlights and a hand held spot light. 29 years on the overnight shift has given me an obsession with lights.


----------



## Goose

Kilvinsky said:


> 29 years on the overnight shift has given me an obsession with lights.


Hmm....is Hush adopted?

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## Herrdoktor

Make your own small medical bag. Band aids, gauze tape, extra gauze, Celox, etc.


Rescue always takes too long and you don't want to be the asshole standing there watching someone bleed.


Either go on line or talk to paramedics about what is worth buying.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Also buy a good duty bag for your passenger seat to stay organized.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Herrdoktor said:


> Also buy a good duty bag for your passenger seat to stay organized.


My bag serves 2 purposes: 1) keep my stuff organized. 2) keep the seat occupied so no one can sit in it. (though I make exceptions for fellow officers.)


----------



## Herrdoktor

I forgot to mention buying a small tackle box to keep your powder kit organized in the truck.

Prints cards, brush, tape, etc all get their own compartment and you can buy one dirt cheap on Amazon.


----------



## felony

I also carry liquid bandage in my bag, for when I get minor cuts on my hands. I don't want just a bandage, when I am patting down a suspect or even touching the steering wheel on my cruiser for that matter.


----------



## 15453

hand sanitizer
extra pens
sharpies
sun screen / bug spray
deff a phone charger
I started packing my bose mini speaker to listen to XM from my phone
extra cuff key
extra cuffs
extra flashlight
extra baton
traffic vest
CAT t 
window punch
aluminum water bottle
winter hat / gloves / frisk gloves
and a accordion style folder with all the important forms you need in it


----------

